# Find out what you're doing wrong



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

If this thread can be made sticky, this can be a great resource for everyone and in the future.

These targets can help anyone find out what they are doing wrong no matter if you're you're right or left handed here they both are:

Right Handed



Left Handed



You can download these so you can print them out; just right click the one you want and save it to your disk.


----------

